# mastercrart chainsaw 55cc



## Razor (Jul 22, 2013)

who manufactured the mastercraft chainsaw model 54-5671-4


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.According to a Google search,this is what I found.


Re: mastercraft chainsaw looking for info 
« Reply #1 on: March 28, 2007, 09:54:35 pm »
Only in Canada eh? Mastercraft is the Canadian Tire house brand, it is either a McCulloch or a Poulan. Take it to a saw shop and have them go over it with you, we do it all the time.

Another poster said-----It's eithar a Poulan 2300-CVA or a 2300-CVA


----------

